# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Cultivo de maracuya

## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola amigos de Agroforum.
Deseo hacer una consulta  respecto al maracuya. 
Estoy en proceso de poda.
Me han sugerido que una vez realizada la poda y fertilizado, le ponga DORMEX(Basf) para estimular el crecimiento de las yemas, y asi tener mas y mejores frutos. Estaria en lo correcto ?
Asimismo, esta campaña que termina fui atacado por *alternaria*  *,* con* Sportak*(Bayer)pudecontrolarlo, pero, es un producto bastante fuerte al parecer, que experiencia tienen al respecto para controlar este hongo ?
Agradezco de antemano las respuestas que pueda merecer.
Atte.
Hugo SalcedoTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivo de maracuya Maracuya MANUAL CULTIVO MARACUYA (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Cultivo maracuya y palta - Inicio proyecto 2 Has

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Estimado Hugo:
Sinceramente de Maracuyá sé muy poco. Sí te puedo decir que la Cianamhida Hidrogenada (I.A del Dormex) es un regulador de crecimiento usado en algunos frutales caducifolios para estimular la brotación, sobre material lignificado o medianamente maduro (no sobre brotes tiernos o verdes). Este producto quema los tejidos verdes así que debes tener mucho cuidado (no sé cómo queda una planta de maracuyá después de la poda) Además es muy importante que sepas exactamente que concentración y mojamiento debes usar. Si nunca has visto  resultados personalmente y es primera vez que lo vas a usar, te recomiendo hacer pruebas en pocas plantas, variando la concentración  y el mojamiento. (Ojo con las medidas de seguridad para el personal que apliquees altamente tóxico).

----------


## edwinvera

Quiero saber que bioestimulante le pongo al maracuyá para mejor fructificación?
Edwin Vear - Motupe-Perú

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Francamente, yo no le he dado nada especial a mi maracuya y me ha dado muy buenos resultados esta primera campaña, en calidad y cantidad.
Lo sembre en enero 2008.
Solo lo he fertilizado cada 3 meses con Nitrofoska azul y el ultimo trimestre con NPK en vez del Nitro....
Mi siembra la hice con dos tipos de semillas:
Una de fruta criolla o nacional que da frutos medianos y pequeños.
La otra es semilla de procedencia brasileña, da fruto grande, pesado y de buena presentacion.
Previamente a la siembra directa. machaque el terreno con materia organica.
En dos oportunidades le puse abono foliar. No mas.
Me va rindiendo mas de 20 Tm. por h.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Hugo: 
¿No tendrás algunas fotos para mostarnos tu campo, o las variedades de maracuyá que sembraste?  
¿Cómo te va con el negocio mismo? ¿Crees que es rentable sembrar maracuyá en la zona donde tu estás cultivándola? ¿Exportas algo? 
Ojalá encuentres gente interesada en tus productos a través del foro, así que no te olvides de anunciar las condiciones de compra cuando coseches. 
Y si puedes también, muéstranos lo que vienes haciendo en tu campo que el cultivo de maracuyá no es muy conocido, y otros podrían aprender de tu experiencia. 
Suerte con la poda y con las demás etapas de tu cultivo. 
Saludos

----------


## edwinvera

Hugo
Cuánto N tiene el Nitrofoska azul y qué cantidad le pusiste por planta cada tres meses y cuánto NPK (y que fórmula?)
Mi maracuya tiene 8 meses desde el transplanto, lohe abonado tres veces ya y me va rindiendo a la fecha 3500 kg.
En cuanto a podas, solo he podado los rebrotes hasta que la planta llegue al alambre y luego sigo podando los brotes a nivel de tallo solamente, con buenos resultados, Ah y eliina la pita que amarras porque puede ahorcar la planta
Ojala sirva 
Edwin Vera

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola amigos de Agroforum:
Me parace que el maracuya si es rentable.
Yo tengo aprox. 2 h. sembradas y desde el 15.01.09. me va produciendo 45 tm. Ahora me produce aprox. 850 kg. por semana. 
Lo fertilice inicialmente con nitrofoska azul, luego con NPK.
Utilizo 100 gr. por planta, mas humus de lombriz.
Ahora que estoy podando le echo 100 gr. de NPK, 3 kg. de humus y ademas acido giberelico foliarmente, para estimular los brotes. 
La produccion la compra un mayorista del mercado de frutas de Lima, la recoge en chacra.
En abril/mayo el precio llego hasta S/. 1,30 por kg. de maracuya de I, S/. .90 por el de II y S/. .60 por el de III.
El 80% representa fruta de I y II. 
Mi cultivo principal es palto, debo comenzar a producir paltas el 2011. 
El maracuya es temporal para mi, ya que entre rayas de paltos le he ganado ese espacio e instalado el maracuya, aprox. 2 hectareas.
Mi area total es aprox. 4 hectareas.
Saludos.
HSM

----------

miguel onta

----------


## paolamariana

> Hola amigos de Agroforum.
> Deseo hacer una consulta respecto al maracuya. 
> Estoy en proceso de poda.
> Me han sugerido que una vez realizada la poda y fertilizado, le ponga DORMEX(Basf) para estimular el crecimiento de las yemas, y asi tener mas y mejores frutos. Estaria en lo correcto ?
> Asimismo, esta campaña que termina fui atacado por *alternaria*  *,* con* Sportak*(Bayer)pudecontrolarlo, pero, es un producto bastante fuerte al parecer, que experiencia tienen al respecto para controlar este hongo ?
> Agradezco de antemano las respuestas que pueda merecer.
> Atte.
> Hugo Salcedo

  
Hola Hugo, 
Te comento que STOLLER PERU, tiene un producto llamado BUD FEED aplicado junto con DORMEX que es una cianamida logra mejorar la uniformidad en la brotacion, puede aplicarlo despues de la poda. Para la floracion y fructificacion, te recomiendo FLOWER POWER, X-CYTE, SETT FIX, FRUIT POWER, KIT RELEAF, estos productos te ayudaran a tener mejor diferenciacion de yemas florales, mejor cuaja y amarre de frutos y el ultimo producto mencionado te ayudara a evitar el estres fisiologico que presenta la planta en la etapa de la floracion. 
Espero haberte ayudado. Dime donde estas cultivando para direccionarte con un ingeniero de esta empresa.

----------


## paolamariana

> Quiero saber que bioestimulante le pongo al maracuyá para mejor fructificación?
> Edwin Vear - Motupe-Perú

 Hola Edwin, 
Con respecto a tu consulta, te aconsejo que uses STIMULATE, FRUIT POWER, SETT FIX. El primer producto es un trihormonal que te ayudara a balancer el nivel hormonal de la plantä; el segundo, te ayudara a tener mejor cuaja, pero se recomienda aplicarlo cuando el fruto tenga 2 mm, y el ultimo, contiene calcio y boro, elementos importantes para la conformacion de la pared celular y traslocacion de los azucares. 
Suerte.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

> Hola Hugo, 
> Te comento que STOLLER PERU, tiene un producto llamado BUD FEED aplicado junto con DORMEX que es una cianamida logra mejorar la uniformidad en la brotacion, puede aplicarlo despues de la poda. Para la floracion y fructificacion, te recomiendo FLOWER POWER, X-CYTE, SETT FIX, FRUIT POWER, KIT RELEAF, estos productos te ayudaran a tener mejor diferenciacion de yemas florales, mejor cuaja y amarre de frutos y el ultimo producto mencionado te ayudara a evitar el estres fisiologico que presenta la planta en la etapa de la floracion. 
> Espero haberte ayudado. Dime donde estas cultivando para direccionarte con un ingeniero de esta empresa.

 Hola Paola.
Yo estoy en Sayan, Prov. de Huaura, Depto. de Lima.
Exactamente estoy en el sector denominado Chuquiquintay, camino a Churin, a 2 km. del puente de Sayan, kilometro 48.2.
Tal como lo dije, yo ya estoy utilizando el acido giberelico para estimular las yemas y veo que ya hay brotes, a los pocos dias de haberle echado el acid. giber.
Con todo gracias
Hugo

----------


## paolamariana

> Hola amigos de Agroforum.
> Deseo hacer una consulta respecto al maracuya. 
> Estoy en proceso de poda.
> Me han sugerido que una vez realizada la poda y fertilizado, le ponga DORMEX(Basf) para estimular el crecimiento de las yemas, y asi tener mas y mejores frutos. Estaria en lo correcto ?
> Asimismo, esta campaña que termina fui atacado por *alternaria*  *,* con* Sportak*(Bayer)pudecontrolarlo, pero, es un producto bastante fuerte al parecer, que experiencia tienen al respecto para controlar este hongo ?
> Agradezco de antemano las respuestas que pueda merecer.
> Atte.
> Hugo Salcedo

  
Hola Hugo, 
Te doy los datos del ingeniero con quien podrás hacerle mayores consultas al respecto.  
Datos: Gabriel Callo, nextel 414*0799 
Espero que te ayude.

----------


## consultagro

Estimado Hugo. 
Saludos. Si vas aplicar Cianamida debes tener mucho cuidado que este químico no haga contacto con las hojas del palto porque se queman. en todo caso aislar las plantas con una "cortina". 
CONSULTAGRO Ingenieros

----------


## MARIO VALENCIA

Estimados señores,  Para solicitarles por medio  del presente me puedan indicar que zonas  siembran maracuyá, necesitaría el dato preciso de asociaciones, gremios o comunidades organizadas que me puedan aprovisionar de 80 toneladas mensuales durante todo el año de este fruto, es urgente puesto necesito cumplir con un pedido de exportación de producto procesado.  Sin otro en particular quedo de vuestro apoyo sobre el particular  Saludos Cordiales,   Ing. Mario Valencia Núñez Nextel: 816*3235 RPM: #248130 Cel: 995429621

----------


## MARIO VALENCIA

Estimados, 
Estoy necesitando adquirir urgente 80 tn mensuales de Maracuya en fruto al barrer por favor informame si pueden abastecerme de este insumo, el pago es contraentrega. 
indicame precio x Kilogramo y lugar de entrega 
sin otro en particular quedo de vuestra informacion.       Saludos Cordiales,   Ing. Mario Valencia Núñez Nextel: 816*3235 RPM: #248130 Cel: 995429621

----------


## MARIO VALENCIA

Estoy necesitando adquirir urgente 80 TN mensuales durante todo el año de Maracuyá en fruto al barrer por favor infórmame si pueden abastecerme de este insumo, el pago es contra entrega. 
Indícame precio x Kilogramo y lugar de entrega 
sin otro en particular quedo de tu confirmación.      Saludos Cordiales,   Ing. Mario Valencia Núñez mariovn8@hotmail.com Nextel: 816*3235 RPM: #248130 Cel: 995429621

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hasta donde se en la zona donde siembro, los agricultores tienen comprometida su produccion.
En mi caso, estoy en proceso de poda y estoy produciendo ya muy poco.
Espero la proxima campaña a partir de noviembre.
Atte,
Hugo Salcedo

----------


## MARIO VALENCIA

estimados, 
estoy necesitando realizar la compra de 500 tn mensuales de maracuya por favor cualquier interesado llmar a los numeros que consigno al final,  pago buen precio.  Saludos Cordiales,   Ing. Mario Valencia Núñez mariovn8@hotmail.com Nextel: 816*3235 RPM: #248130 Cel: 995429621

----------


## NINO ESPINOZA

hola como estan todos, si alguien seria muy amable para comunicarme con alguien que tenga conocimientos en maracuya, he sembrado 1 hectarea y desearia saber que deberia hacer.ah mi chacra esta en huaral.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola si quieren tener más ramas, frutos en cualquier cultivo y de buen tamaño tienen que estimular la división celular con citoquininas; junto a esta deben aplicar un foliar como Triada 0-32-43 para que sea al energía para tal división celular y lógicamente el campo debe estar fertilizado. 
Unos 10 días antes de cosechar apliquen acido giberelico para estirar las células (elongación celular) pueden poner Ryz Up, Progibb, Activol un gotero, un sobre o pastilla respectivamente con su foliar Triada 0-32-43. 
Les dejo un file manual con recetas en el archivo adjunto. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108
044-94-9401282

----------


## johnny

Hola a todos.
deseo saber cuanto me puede costar por Ha, tanto en la siembra y en el mantenimiento de la maracuya, puesto q deseo iniciarme en este tipo de cultivo, y si es rentable la maracuya, ademas si alguien conoce en trujillo a un Ing. o entidad q me pueda asesorar en esto, o si saben q empresas compran este producto en trujillo.
Gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

> Hola a todos.
> Soy de trujillo (cartavio) y deseo saber cuanto me puede costar por Ha, tanto en la siembra y en el mantenimiento de la maracuya, puesto q deseo iniciarme en este tipo de cultivo, y si es rentable la maracuya, ademas si alguien conoce en trujillo a un Ing. o entidad q me pueda asesorar en esto, o si saben q empresas compran este producto en trujillo.
> Gracias por su ayuda. 
> atte. johnny

  Hola Johnny.
Instalar 1 h. de maracuya te puede costar US$ 4 000, El mantenimiento lo puedes llevar con 1 persona por h. Salvo cuando tengas que deshierbar y fumigar, y cosechar.
1 h. te puede rendir 25 tm. por campaña. El maracuya maximo te va a rendir comercialmente durante 4 campañas.
Este producto si resulta rentable, bien llevado.
Yo lo sembre directamente en el campo definitivo, sin almacigo, y me ha rendido muy bien.
El mayor gasto esta en los palos de soporte y el alambre.
Te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por Mocupe, Motupe , etc. que es zona productora y te contactes con un Ing.
Tambien te recomiendo visitar las plantas de las empresas que procesan este producto por esta misma zona. Se que tambien existen por Sullana.
Este cultivo no es nada dificil, es muy docil y hay que tener solo un poco de cuidado por algunos bichos que lo atacan.
Suerte.
Hugo

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola estoy en Trujillo puesdes empezar comprando los maracuyas más grandes y jugosos de cada mercado unos 5 maracuyas de cada 5 mercado diferentes. Luego las pepas las pones a secar y haces un mix que luego haces almacigo en un area desinfectada con Homai o Parachupadera a dosis de 20g/20 litros de agua. 
Cuando tus plantas tengan 15 cm, es el momento para el trasplante. Si gustas cordinamos una reunión en mi oficina. 
Saludos. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
AV. RICARDO PALMA 285 - URB. PALERMO - TRUJILLO

----------


## manuel Inocencio

Hugo. Necesito semillas de maracuyá criollo, preferentemente  buena fruta para extraerla. Tienes disponibilidad? 
Gracias   

> Francamente, yo no le he dado nada especial a mi maracuya y me ha dado muy buenos resultados esta primera campaña, en calidad y cantidad.
> Lo sembre en enero 2008.
> Solo lo he fertilizado cada 3 meses con Nitrofoska azul y el ultimo trimestre con NPK en vez del Nitro....
> Mi siembra la hice con dos tipos de semillas:
> Una de fruta criolla o nacional que da frutos medianos y pequeños.
> La otra es semilla de procedencia brasileña, da fruto grande, pesado y de buena presentacion.
> Previamente a la siembra directa. machaque el terreno con materia organica.
> En dos oportunidades le puse abono foliar. No mas.
> Me va rindiendo mas de 20 Tm. por h.

----------


## manuel Inocencio

Hugo. Necesito semillas de maracuyá criollo, preferentemente buena fruta para extraerla. Tienes disponibilidad? 
Gracias

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola.
No tengo produccion por el momento.
Espero tenerla en Dic o Ene.
Hugo

----------


## kscastaneda

El precio de maracuya puesto en Olmos esta S/. 1.63 x kg. Si alguien quiere vender enviar email a kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO LA LIBERTAD.

----------


## olsen augusto

una consulta ustedes dsaben si inka kola en el 2010 comprar maracuya en el norte chico

----------


## kscastaneda

Nino dime lo siguiente para ayudarte : 
1. Fue siembra directa o almacigo (cuanto tiempo estuvo en almacigo)?
2. Cuanto tiempo tiene tu maracuya de instalado?
3. Que distanciamiento esta utilizando entre surcos y plantas?
4. Lo tienes rastrero o postrado?
5. Que tipo de suelo tienes y que cultivaste anteriormente?
6. Si has fertilizado que productos y cantidad utilizaste y en que momento.
7. Se te ha presentado algún problema para darle inmediata solución? 
Eso es todo por el momento te podría decir que apliques foliarmente lo siguiente :   
           AMINOSTIM 250 ml + TRIADA BALANCE DE MENORES 250g /cil. 
Observa los resultados en 1 semana y cuentanos. 
Saludos , 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108 
__________________________________________________  _________  

> hola como estan todos, si alguien seria muy amable para comunicarme con alguien que tenga conocimientos en maracuya, he sembrado 1 hectarea y desearia saber que deberia hacer.ah mi chacra esta en huaral.

----------


## Manuel Olaechea

Hola a todos. Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir semilla de maracuya brasileña (aparte de en brasil jejeje) o una empresa peruana que venda semilla certificada???  
saludos a todos 
   Manuel

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Hola  
Que bueno, que el forum sigue creciendo. 
En esta oportunidad quisiera opinar en este cultivo respecto al área sembrada, 
creo que se esta sembrando mucho, la demanda del año 2009 a creado un boom de siembra. 
La demanda en mercados internacionales a crecido, es cierto.  
Cultivo hortalizas para mercado interno, el precio es variable.  
Creo es necesario que el MINAG debe reforzar la direccion de plan de siembra e intesion de
 siembra y publicarlos y vigilar si se cumplen o no el agricultor necesita informacion para saber que se esta sembrando.  
amigos de agroforum seria bueno que antes de sembrar consulten con otras personas fuera de su juridiccion para saber como van las siembras de algunos cultivos y este forum seria el canal, por ejemplo el ing Castañeda que labora en el norte en la empresa PROCAMPO 
debe conocer a grandes rasgos de la agricultura zonal y seria de mucha ayuda.  
Bueno, sera hasta otra oportunidad trabajo en la zona Barranca - Huacho - Irrigacion Santa rosa 
mi numero de cel 980700920  
crucemos informacion ...

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal Ruben, en la zona las areas que yo he visto tenemos: VIRU (incluye agroindustrias) y CHAO : 200 hás, TRUJILLO 14 hás. Y la cosa sigue creciendo 
Saludos, 
No recuerdo si les subí un manual, aquí va otra vez.

----------


## srueda

> Hola  
> Que bueno, que el forum sigue creciendo. 
> En esta oportunidad quisiera opinar en este cultivo respecto al área sembrada, 
> creo que se esta sembrando mucho, la demanda del año 2009 a creado un boom de siembra. 
> La demanda en mercados internacionales a crecido, es cierto.  
> Cultivo hortalizas para mercado interno, el precio es variable.  
> Creo es necesario que el MINAG debe reforzar la direccion de plan de siembra e intesion de
> siembra y publicarlos y vigilar si se cumplen o no el agricultor necesita informacion para saber que se esta sembrando.  
> amigos de agroforum seria bueno que antes de sembrar consulten con otras personas fuera de su juridiccion para saber como van las siembras de algunos cultivos y este forum seria el canal, por ejemplo el ing Castañeda que labora en el norte en la empresa PROCAMPO 
> ...

 Estimado Ruben, tu que eres de la zona...conoces el valle de cerro blanco?....las tierras son apropiadas para la maracuya?. No habra ya un sobre sembrio de este fruto en la zona.
Tengo unas 5 hectareas las cuales pienso cultivar
slds

----------


## takeda aisu

hola, quisiera saber la cantidad de hectareas sembradas con maracuya amarillo en el Peru en este ultimo año o en los ultimos años. Gracias, haber si pueden ayudarme.

----------


## Alex Cruz

Hola amigos.
Me gustaria saber si el maracuya se adapta bien a la zona costera de Tacna. Tengo un fundo en la Yarada y evaluo incursionar en frutales diversificando mis productos. He visto que si hay maracuya en algunos predios pero como planta de sombra o que crecio accidentalmente, pero de ahi a que me de una optima produccion, tengo dudas. 
Finalmente, como evaluan el potencial de esta especie y dede que superficie se puede decir que es RENTABLE. 
Gracias 
Alex Cruz

----------


## theral

Buenas, la semana pasada se realizo en Olmos un dia de campo del maracuya y ahi se hablo de 1200 has en toda la región Lambayeque. De todas maneras se hablo de que la demanda aun es mayor asi que pienso invertir en unas 10 hectareas, saludos.

----------


## takeda aisu

Es bueno que se difunda la siembra de maracuya amarillo, asi el Perú sera reconocido como un productor de este frutal en el mundo.
Quisiera saber si consideran que la siembra del maracuya se puede realizar durante cualquier epoca del año en la costa. y cuales son los rendimientos obtenidos durante el primer año y en los siguientes. 
Ah y me parece interesante el cultivo de una planta leguminosa como barrera en el cultivo de maracuya y sirve para atraer a _Xilocopa ,_ quien se encarga de la polinizacion .Es una planta muy sencilla pero que mantiene la prsencia de este insecto tan necesario.

----------


## kell&

Hola!
Soy estudiante de ingeniería agroecologica! y estoy realizando un costeo de un ciclo productivo del maracuyá.
Si tengo 1 Ha de cultivo, Cuántos trabajadores necesito?? y que debo considerar como costos fijos y variables??
Gracias.

----------


## johnny

ESTIMADO ING. CARLOS CASTAÑEDA V. 
DESEO HACERLE UNA CONSULTA Y ES SI CONOCE O SABE ALGO DE LOS TERRENOS en el Fundo Mocan, Sector La Arenita, Paiján, SI ES ASI ME PUEDE DAR UNA OPINION DE ESTOS, LE COMENTO Q ME OFRECIERON UNOS TERRENOS DE ESA ZONA Y QUISIERA SABER SI SON TERRENOS APTOS PARA EL CULTIVO DE MARACUYA, PAPRIKA, ETC.., EL COMPRADOR ME COMENTA Q ESTOS TERRENOS SERAN IRRIGADOS POR LA 3ERA ETAPA DE CHAVIMOCHIC Y Q TIENE AGUA BAJO TIERRA A UNOS 12 METROS APROXIMADAMENTE, BUENO ING. ESPERO Q ME PUEDA AYUDAR Y DE ANTEMANO LE AGRADESCO POR TODO. 
SALUDOS.

----------


## Gacasa

Hugo
En el maracuya no es necesario el uso de cianamida hidroenada, ya que este produco esta recomendado para especies caducifolias que necesiten acumular horas frío para inducir floración y que no es el caso del maracuya, ya que esta especie procede de zoans tropicales y no necesita frio para brotar; por el contrario necesitas temperaturas calidas para un buen desarrollo de la planta.
El maracuya es una planta muy suceptible a intoxicaciones por pesticidas así que hay que tener mucho cuidado en la elección del pesticida y SOBRE TODO LA DOSIS A UTILIZAR, ya que una vez intoxicada la planta el proceso de recupración es muy lento. 
utiliza productos a base de azufre y cobre como fungicidas preventivos para evitar el ataque de este hongo y trabaja mas seguido las podas ya que la planta no necesita mucha hoja para tener una buena producción.
Saludos
Gabriel Callo     

> Hola amigos de Agroforum.
> Deseo hacer una consulta respecto al maracuya. 
> Estoy en proceso de poda.
> Me han sugerido que una vez realizada la poda y fertilizado, le ponga DORMEX(Basf) para estimular el crecimiento de las yemas, y asi tener mas y mejores frutos. Estaria en lo correcto ?
> Asimismo, esta campaña que termina fui atacado por *alternaria*  *,* con* Sportak*(Bayer)pudecontrolarlo, pero, es un producto bastante fuerte al parecer, que experiencia tienen al respecto para controlar este hongo ?
> Agradezco de antemano las respuestas que pueda merecer.
> Atte.
> Hugo Salcedo

----------


## GHINO CASTILLO

Hola amigos de agroforum,
es mi primera intevencion en este forum para contarles que tengo un sembrio de maracuya en la ciudad de piura hasta la fecha llevo 3 meses de cosecha en 02 hectareas y tengo un total de 21ooo kg, si se mantiene a ese ritmo espero superar las 40tn año. Quiero decirles que la poda es muy importante para acelerar la planta, al partir del sexto mes de semabrado comienzan a parecer una que otra maracuya, por favor no descuiden la poda si esta a su alcance haganlo semanal hasta que la planta llegue a la altura del alambre y se corte el epical, para que broten las 2 primeras llemas las direcionan una para cada lado del alambre. Gracias. 
Saludos, 
ghino

----------


## Ngalindo

Te pasaron la información sobre las has de maracuya cultivadas en el Perú?

----------


## Ngalindo

Gracias por tu aporte Ghino. 
Quien es tu comprador?? 
Tengo 3 Has en Chao (Virú-La Libertad) y quiero saber como está el mercado antes de sembrar. Según me dicen algunos amigos el mercado ya estaría saturado debido a que BPM ha sembrado 400 has por acá, sabemos que por tu zona hay plantas de envasado de jugo, por lo que sería bueno saber si aún tienen capacidad de producción.

----------


## GHINO CASTILLO

Hola galindo, 
mis ventas estan entre quicornac, agromar, mercado nacional. Te recomendaria que siembres por que las fabricas del norte no estan en su capacidad total de produccion y la demanda externa cada dia es mejor. Por el momento se esta manejando como precio refugio 0.70 nuevos soles, en la actualidad el precio en la zona de piura es 1.00 nuevo sol.
Te agradeceria si me averiguas cual es el precio actual en tu zona, es importante que todos los que estemos en este negocio tengamos el precio actualizado por zona, no deberia variar mucho, por que la unica variable seria el flete para las empresas compradoras. 
Saluods, 
ghino

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Estimados amigos:
Mucho agracedere a Ustedes se siran echarme una mano. Estoy terminando de cosechar arroz en el Valle del Bajo Piura (Sechura) y deseo incursionar en la siembra del Maracuya. Como entenderan no tengo informacion sobre las semillas o plantulas, la variedad a sembrar y obviamente el manejo del cultivo. Si existe alguien que me pueda informar u orientar en el tema desde ya les quedo muy reconocidos y eternamente agradecido.
Florencio Anton R.

----------


## nasca

Hola Florencio,yo tambien estoy interesado en sembrar maracuya,un dao que te puedo dar sobre las semillas,en el instituto de innovacion agraria INIA en lima,te venden las semillas de maracuya,el precio es de 0.20 centavos de sol por cada una,elos te pueden asesorar y dar mas informacion,espero haberte ayudado.

----------


## Marita

> Francamente, yo no le he dado nada especial a mi maracuya y me ha dado muy buenos resultados esta primera campaña, en calidad y cantidad.
> Lo sembre en enero 2008.
> Solo lo he fertilizado cada 3 meses con Nitrofoska azul y el ultimo trimestre con NPK en vez del Nitro....
> Mi siembra la hice con dos tipos de semillas:
> Una de fruta criolla o nacional que da frutos medianos y pequeños.
> La otra es semilla de procedencia brasileña, da fruto grande, pesado y de buena presentacion.
> Previamente a la siembra directa. machaque el terreno con materia organica.
> En dos oportunidades le puse abono foliar. No mas.
> Me va rindiendo mas de 20 Tm. por h.

 Hola Hugo: 
Están debidamente organizados o tienes tu cultivo en forma personal?  
Si aún no formas alguna organización o sociedad te aconsejo que lo hagas pronto para que así puedas aprovechar los incentivos de apoyo que otorga el Estado ya que esto podrías aprovecharlo para realizar exportaciones y abastecer a interesados en grandes volúmenes. Este programa se cierra en noviembre y se reabre en el mes de enero. Pueden solicitar los incentivos aquellas organizaciónes que tengan años de constituida o que tengan mínimo 6 meses de formadas. Si necesitas mayor información me avisasExportaciones de Maracuya.xls. 
ADjunto un archivo sobre las exportaciones peruanas de maracuyá. 
Saludos 
Marita

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Hola Marita.
Yo unicamente tengo 2 ha. sembradas.
Para mi, por el momento, el maracauya es un cultivo temporal, mi cultivo principal es palta hass.
No descarto arrendar o adquirir nuevas tierras para maracuya de manera permanente.
Agradesco la informacion adjunta a tu correo.
Saludos.
Hugo

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

> Hola Florencio,yo tambien estoy interesado en sembrar maracuya,un dao que te puedo dar sobre las semillas,en el instituto de innovacion agraria INIA en lima,te venden las semillas de maracuya,el precio es de 0.20 centavos de sol por cada una,elos te pueden asesorar y dar mas informacion,espero haberte ayudado.

 Muchas gracias.
Empezare con este dato y seguro que te volvere a molestar para la asesoria.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Ghino amigo.!
he tratado de comunicarme contigo, pero no he tenido suerte comunicate conmigo lo mas pronto.
Existe interes de compra de maracuya cliente potencial. necesito informacion adicional. 
saludos 
Jack Jimenez
044-947003220 jimperjonter05@gmail.com
Trujillo - Perú

----------


## johnny

Hola, deseo saber si en terrenos humedos y salitrosos se puede cultivar maracuya o algun tipo de fruta, un amigo me comento q se puede sembrar caña de azucar pero claro haciendo una sangria para asi reducir un poco la humedad o si existe una solucion para preparar la tierra para este cultivo, espero q alguien me pueda ayudar.
gracias.

----------


## salvatore

Estimado Hugo 
primero para presentarme he leido con mucho interes tus comentarios y te felicito yo tengo un sembrio de 870 plantas de maracuya en la zona de Santa Rosa de Quives en la ruta de Lima a Canta es de un clima tropical como chosica y quisiera saber yo plantado el 01 de abril del presente año ya lo hice el primer abono con Nitrof....azul hace una semana cuando debo hacerlo el segundo abonamiento? que sabes de esa zona respecto a experiencias obtenidas con quien me contacto en Lima para la venta te agradecere me ayudes con tu valiosa orientacion muchas gracias
Juan Salvador

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola tengo un amigo que trabaja en la empresa QUICORNAC SAC se llama Walter Monsalve, su email es waemoda@hotmail.com me dijo que le contacte con agricultores que esten interesados en instalar maracuya, hasta donde se Quicornac obsequia la semilla, monitorea tu instalación y compra la producción. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez

----------


## Ngalindo

Gracias por el dato Carlos Castañeda. Le escribí a Walter Monsalve porque estoy interesado en los detalles del apoyo de Quicornac, pero aún no tengo respuesta.

----------


## oscar villanueva

hola amigos de Agroforum, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede brindar información sobre fertilizacion de Maracuya via fertirriego, que fertilizantes se deben utilizar, en que frecuencia o cuantas unidades de NPK/semana. les agradesco de ante mano por su información. esta consulta es para el caso de un suelo pobre con una C.E. de 38.19 Ms/cm; PH 7.64;  HCo3= 4.8 meq/litro 
So4=129 meq/lt  ;  Ca= 60.1meq/lt;  Mg=86.9 meq/lt;   K=56.9 meq/lt y N=0.0475%  gracias.

----------


## oscar villanueva

Estas son algunas fotos de un campo de maracuya me podrian ayudar a que se deben estos problemas? Es el mismo campo de la pregunta anterior gracias DSC00816.jpgDSC00884.jpgDSC00885.jpgDSC00794.jpgDSC00828.jpg

----------


## Gacasa

Oscar
Acabo de oservar las fotos adjuntas en tu correo, algunas pregutnas para poder ayuarte con el problema?
Estas seguro del resultado del analisis del suelo sobre todo en C.E.
Has realizado alguna aplicación fitosanitaria o foliar en los últimos días?, de ser así que productos utilisaste y a que dosis.
El agua con el que riegas de que fuente es y has realizado algún análisis de esta?
En espera de tus comentarios para poder darte una mejor apresiación de tu problema.
Saludos
Gabriel Callo

----------


## oscar villanueva

hola gabriel 
sobre la C.E. del suelo fue lo que me alcanzó el que estaba encargado del campo, y sobre el quemado de hojas me comentaron los trabajadores que se hicieron aplicaciones de azufre wp a una dosis de un 1 kg/cil; mancozeb 0.5 kg/cil  mas fosfato monoamonico 0.5 kg y nitrato de amonio 0.5 kg/cil todos estos productos en un solo cilindro lo aplico hace 3 meses atras luego hace un mes fertilizo el campo a piquete con urea mas fosfato diamonico y sulfato de potasio al realizar esta labor han cortado raices y han provocado la entrada de hongos como fusarium y mi consulta es como controlar fusarium. el campo tiene 1 año 4 meses y cuenta con sistema de goteo. gracias

----------


## Gacasa

Oscar
Para poder recomendarte el fertiriego necesitaria me copies datos exactos del anaílisis de suelo sobre todo importante C.E., CIC, Sodio y Fósforo; edad de la planta.
El maracuya es un planta muy suceptible a intoxicaciones por lo que es necesario tener mucho cuidado en la dosis y mezcla de productos aplicados vía foliar, sobre todo no se deben mezcla productos de reación alcalina (azufre) con productos de reacción ácida(fósforo) de ser posible se recomienda realizar las aplicaciones fitosanitarias por separado del las aplicaciones de nutrientes. al parecer se ha tenido un problema de intoxicación del cultivo por lo que es necesario apoyar a la planta con productos que ayuden a desestresar el cultivo.
En cuanto a fusarium he tenido buenas experiencias utilizando vía riego Sulfato de Cobre pentahidratado a la dosis de 3 a 5 Kg/ha, luego de esta aplicación seria conveniente repotenciar el suelo hanciendo aplicaciones de Acido Húmico (vía riego) a la dosis de 10 liros/ha en dos aplicaciones y estimular la formación de una buena cabellera radicular para lo cual puedes utiliza Root Feed (Stoller) a la dosis de 20 litros ha. cada 7 días en tres aplicaciones.
es ncesario reforzar este tratamiento radicular con aplicaciones vía foliar de microelementos sobre todo Zn.
Saludos.

----------


## oscar villanueva

Gabriel
que tal funcionaria el fosetil Al para fusarium has tenido alguna experiencia? 
sobre los analisis de suelo y de agua voy a realizar un analisis nuevamente porque parece que no lo tienen. y sobre la edad de la planta es de 1 año 4 meses. gracias

----------


## Gacasa

Oscar
El fosetil Aluminio esta diseñado para elevar el sistema de defensa de la planta atravèz del incremento de las fitoalexinas, este mètodo funciona muy bien para hongos que pertenecen al grupo de Oomycetos, al cual no pertenene fusarium, de todas maneras habra una respuesta favorable de la planta pero el tratamiento no es especifico, en todo caso deberias utilizar fungicidas especificos para este hongo, pero debes estar seguro de que es este el patogeno que esta ocacionando el daño. por lo pronto desinfecta el suelo (cobre) y refuerza el desarrollo de raìces que es un buen mètodo.
Saludos
Gabriel

----------


## Gacasa

Oscar
Los fungicidad que podrían ayudarte para controlar el Fusarium son los siguientes de los espectro amplio a los especificos: Benomil, Prochloraz, Hymexazol, Imazalil, puedes utilizar cualquiera de estos ingredientes activos dependiendo de la intensidad del daño.
Saludos
Gabriel

----------


## kscastaneda

> Estas son algunas fotos de un campo de maracuya me podrian ayudar a que se deben estos problemas? Es el mismo campo de la pregunta anterior gracias Archivo adjunto 1100Archivo adjunto 1099Archivo adjunto 1098Archivo adjunto 1097Archivo adjunto 1096

 Estimado estas quemando tus plantas con las mezclas foliares y tu fertilización; para que salgas del cuadro de estress y generes nuevo follaje aplica : 
Apu 300ml/cil + Triada quel balance de menores 300g/cil. 
Las hojas amarillas parecieran Virus Mosaico Amarillo del Maracuya pero no presenta la caracteristica circular salvo que se hayan juntado en el tiempo. 
Ahora la foto del fruto estoy 100% seguro y si gustas envialo a un analisis en una universidad es : La llamada Verruga, Sarna o Roña ocasionada por Cladosporium spp. y te ataca tanto en fruto verde como en maduros. Se cree que la enfermedad tiene relación con el chinche Leptoglosus spp. Una vez el daño solo detener el avance en otros frutos. Aplicar : 
Triada aguas 100g/cil + Triada In-d 150 ml/cil + Cercobin 200 g/cil o Benomex 250g/cil. 
Para con tu fertilización al suelo y enviame tu plan de fertilización en excel a mi correo kscastaneda@hotmail.com
Necesito los analisis de tu agua y suelo respectivamente. 
Me comentas los resultados. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda 
__________________________________________________  _______

----------


## JIMYS ROBERT

Srs. Necesito informacion tecnica sobre el cultivo de maracuya desde almacigo a cosecha. Agradecere su ayuda. Gracias

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Por favor, me pueden decir que es APU, cual es su compuesto activo, quien lo fabrica, que otro nombre tiene(de ser el caso)
Gracias.
Hugo

----------


## kscastaneda

Eduardo, Apu es un trihormonal + aminoacidos + microelementos + NPK + M.O  de Fausto Piaggio, si no consigues en tu zona aunque no es igual; pero tambien es bueno : Stimulate. 
Saludos.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Muchas gracias Ing. Castañeda.
Se da el caso que he podado mi maracuya retirandole todo el follaje, solo ha quedado las ramas principales.
Como fue atacado muy fuerte por queresas, mosca blanca, etc. una vez concluida esta campaña tome esta determinacion, luego lo he fumigado con aceite triona 1 lt por cil. mas saluthion 300 cl. por cil.
Quisiera saber si para estimular la salida del nuevo follaje y brotes y contra el stress puedo utilizar APU con Triada quel balance de menores, o que otra formula me recomendaria.
Nuevamente gracias.
Hugo

----------


## kscastaneda

Si te vuelve atacar mosca blanca, querezas, etc; prueba con aplicar TRIADA OIL entre 1.5 a 2 lt/cil solo sin ningún químico este es eficiente para el control de mosca blanca, querezas, acaros. 
Si puedes usar APU + Triada quel balance de menores para estimular pronta salida de nuevos brotes; recuerda primero tener buena fertilización de fondo y tener campo a capacidad de campo. 
Saludos,

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Ing. Castañeda, permitame una consulta, por favor, y disculpe que trate un tema que no corresponde a este capitulo de maracuya, si no, a paltos.
Mi chacra queda a 2 km. de Sayan, camino a Churin. Esta dividida en dos por la carretera a Churin.
La carretera no es asfaltada y por el transito de buses y camiones mineros principalmente, hay mucho polvo. El servicio de mantenimiento de la carretera no me permite poner rompemuelles para evitar que los vehiculos pasen corriendo en demasia y levanten mucho polvo.
Hoy mis paltos hass estan floreando regularmente.
Que tanto puede afectar el polvo y tierra a la floracion, polinizacion, cuajado, desarrollo, etc. ?
Creo que estando en floracion no puedo lavarlos a presion, no ?
Que me recomendaria sobre el particular.
Le agradezco de antemano.
Atte.
Hugo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ing. Castañeda, permitame una consulta, por favor, y disculpe que trate un tema que no corresponde a este capitulo de maracuya, si no, a paltos.

 Mi estimado Hugo: 
¡Te voy a jalar las orejas... jejejej!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ya más o menos conoces la reglas -que en realidad no son reglas- por lo que leo de tu mensaje. 
Entiendo que hayas querido hacerle tu consulta al Ing. Castañeda, pero te doy dos alternativas que considero mejores para que consigas la respuesta a tu consulta. 
La primera; es simplemete comunicarte con el Ing. Castañeda a través de los mensajes privados del foro. Todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe tienen su propia bandeja de entrada para enviar y recibir mensajes privados. Para acceder a tu bandeja de correo, tienes que ir a la opción *Notificaciones* (en las opciones que aparecen cerca de tu nombre de usuario, en la parte más alta del foro hacia el lado derecho). Allí le das click y y se va a esplegar una opción que dice *Bandeja de Entrada.* Y para madar el correo solo debes agegar el nombre de usuario en el campo de *Destinatario*. (No abusar del correo privado, porque la intención es intercambiar información y que quede publicada para los demás usuarios del foro). 
Y precisemente, esa es la segunda opción. Crear un nuevo tema -propio- para que plantees tu duda a todos los usuarios del foro. Es probable que el Ing Castañeda te responda, porque suele ayudar mucho a los usuarios del AgroFórum.pe -por lo cual estoy inmensamente agradecido con él-. Si no recibes respuesta de él, puedes utilizar el correo privado para decirle si te puede dar un consejo para el tema que has planteado en el foro. 
Bueno Hugo, sorry por el sermón, pero todo esto tiene la intención de orientarlos en el uso de este portal para que puedan conseguir la información que buscan, lo más rápido posible. 
Saludos a todos y disculpen si aburro. 
PD: En otros foros, esto vale una amonestación; pero yo no creo que sirva amonestar a menos que se falte el respeto o algo parecido... Yo prefiero -como les dije- orientarlos un poco, para que entiendan cómo funciona este portal y sepan las cosas que se pueden hacer aquí.

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Sorry, no volvera a suceder.
Hugo

----------


## kscastaneda

> Que tanto puede afectar el polvo y tierra a la floracion, polinizacion, cuajado, desarrollo, etc. ?  
Mucho, puesto que la planta debe estar activa si hay polvo en las hojas; interfiere en  el proceso fotosintetico genera un desbalance nutricional e incrementa  nivel de etileno y acido absicico como consecuencia caen las flores y  frutos. 
 > Creo que estando en floracion no puedo lavarlos a presion, no ?
 Si puedes hacer lavado, igual si tuvieras emergencia con plagas debes  aplicar, te recomiendo lo hagas con atomizador + detergente agricola  como Hydrasol a dosis de 500ml/cil; te recomiendo un lavado mensual.  
 > Que me recomendaria sobre el particular.
 Hay empresas que venden un producto a base de fierro para compactar o  aglomerar las particulas de tierra polvosa; tambien puedes aplicar  melaza a razón de 50kg/cil. Puedes colocar un cerco vivo recomendable de  pasto elefante. Ponte un cartel que indique bajar velocidad esto puede ayudarte a concientizarlos. 
Sin otro particular, te recomiendo uses los microorganismos eficaces en tu campo te darán grandes beneficios.

----------


## Hemicuda

Buenas Tardes, Ing Castañeda quisiera hacerle una consulta ,estoy viendo sembrar maracuya en una chacrita de 4 has. que tengo en Casma, pero lo que pasa es que estoy un poco misericordia, tons he pensado hacerlo como lo hacen en Huanchaco al ras del piso nomas, he estado averiguando con algunos agricultores de esa zona y me han hablado de un rendimiento masomenos y mi consulta es , usted cree que podría tener  algun problema de virosis y hongos , en todo caso me gustaría saber a que distancia podria sembrar mis plantas y cual sería el ancho ideal de la cama , de antemano muchas gracias. 
Giosué....

----------


## kscastaneda

Buenas madrugadas pues son las 2.29am; no tendrias porque tener inconvenientes ni de virosis ni hongos, siembra a 6m de cama x 1.5 entre planta = 1111 plantas/ha; la otra semana el 17 de setiembre estaré por Chimbote, tal vez podamos concertar para ver tu campo. 
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## olsen augusto

buenas quisiera seber el precio de este ultimo mes  del maracuya , y si me pueden ayudar a contactarme con algun comprador serio ya que para el 2011 tendre en produccion 5 hectares   
cel.994841289

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> buenas quisiera seber el precio de este ultimo mes del maracuya , y si me pueden ayudar a contactarme con algun comprador serio ya que para el 2011 tendre en produccion 5 hectares  
> cel.994841289

 Estimado olsen augusto: 
Acabo de conversar con una empresa líder en el sector de pulpas, jugos y concentrados aquí en el Perú, y me dijo que ellos están pagando S/.580.00 la Tn puesta en fábrica (Callao). La verdad que el precio del maracuyá actualmente está muy bajo, pero también me comentó que existe la alternativa de colocar tu producción en fresco, en el mercado local; donde podrías obtener un mejor precio por tu fruta. 
Los que tengan maracuyá disponible y no tengan un comprador seguro, avísenme para contactarlos con la gente de Tottus a ver si se puede llegar a un acuerdo que sea más beneficioso para los productores.  
Y más bien pregunto: ¿a qué se debe que el precio del maracuyá esté tan bajo, si las exportaciones de su jugo han crecido notablemente por lo que me he podido enterar? 
Saludos y espero poder ayudarlos a conseguir mejores precios que los que se están ofreciendo actualmente.

----------


## olsen augusto

me prodrias contactar con la empresa del callao y explicarme bien en que conciste la altyernativa de colocar la producuion en fresco gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> me prodrias contactar con la empresa del callao y explicarme bien en que conciste la altyernativa de colocar la producuion en fresco gracias

 Hola olsen augusto: 
En realidad, yo soy el contacto. Yo tengo un convenio con esta empresa y puedes hacerme las consultas del caso a mí.  
Sobre la posiblidad de colocar tu producción en fresco, quiere decir que también se puede vender maracayú como fruta, para que los mismos supermercados y/o mayoristas la vendan al consumidor final -que es quien hará jugo o algún postre en su casa-. Esta alternativa te garantiza un mejor precio para tu fruta, pero los volúmenes que se manejan son bastante menores. 
En el caso de esta empresa de jugos, pulpas y concentrados, se te pagaría por fruta que va a ser procesada para luego ser comercializada. Por eso ellos manejan esos precios. 
En pocas palabras, dependiendo de la cantidad de fruta que tengas, podrías decidir entre una u otra opoción de venta. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas, porque también tengo la posibilidad de colocar productos en Tottus. 
Saludos

----------


## Hemicuda

> Buenas madrugadas pues son las 2.29am; no tendrias porque tener inconvenientes ni de virosis ni hongos, siembra a 6m de cama x 1.5 entre planta = 1111 plantas/ha; la otra semana el 17 de setiembre estaré por Chimbote, tal vez podamos concertar para ver tu campo. 
> Saludos cordiales,

 Estimado Ing. Castañeda , gracias por responder , otra cosa que le quería consultar es en cuanto es lo que difiere a produccion entre sembrar a espaldera y a ras del piso ? , usted tiene datos de cuanto es lo que se produce a ras del piso ?? ,  
por otro lado algun estudioso por ahi podría explicar porque estan pagando tan bajo el precio por kilo de maracuya en estos momentos , si hay bastante demanda afuera y las exportaciones van en aumento . gracias...

----------


## olsen augusto

hola amigo tu me dices que la tonelada de maracuya puesto en el callao es de 580 mi duda se si toto de el año fue asi el presio o solo es por que ahora el precio ah bajado

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola amigo tu me dices que la tonelada de maracuya puesto en el callao es de 580 mi duda se si toto de el año fue asi el presio o solo es por que ahora el precio ah bajado

 Es porque el precio ha bajado. La explicación más fácil que me dan al respecto es la de "oferta y demanda". El año pasado -o hace unos años- se pagaba S/.1,200 a S/1,300 la TM. Este año puede haber estado más alto, pero todo el Perú tiene maracuyá en este momento, y eso debe haber traído el precio abajo (aunque las exportaciones de maracuyá han crecido notablemente este año y la demanda a nivel mundial ha crecido). En realidad es complicado para mí explicar las verdaderas razones del actual precio. 
Yo no soy experto en el tema, pero probablemente haya ocurrido el típico error que se comete aquí en Perú, que es la "sobreproducción"; a tal punto que nos traemos nosotros mismos el precio abajo. He escuchado de casos similares con productos como la páprika, por ejemplo. 
Ahora, no sé cómo estarán pagando otras empresas o los mayoristas, pero por lo que me he podido informar a través de algunos usuarios del foro, el precio del maracuyá está bajo en relación a otros años. 
Saludos y cualquier otra duda me avisas. Mi intención es ayudarlos a conseguir mejores precios para sus productos, pero eso es lo que están pagando actualmente en la empresa que te comento. Todavía no he hablado del precio con la gente de Tottus, pero podría hacerlo, aunque yo necesitaría saber de qué catidad estamos hablando y la calidad de tu fruta para poder darte precios. 
Cualquier novedad sobre buenos precios te informo; y si pudieras compartir con nosotros aunque sea un comentario de cómo te fue con tu campaña de maracuyá, sería excelente para empezar a sacar algunas conclusiones. 
Suerte

----------


## takana

Por favor, algún entendido que pueda aclararme el tema de las variedades de maracuyá. Algunos autores se refieren a las variedades o formas edulis y flavicarpa _Passiflora edulis_ f. edulis : maracuyá púrpura(purple passion fruit) _Passiflora edulis f. flavicarpa : maracuyá amarillo_ (yellow passion fruit) 
Entiendo que en este caso son formas o variedades botánicas. 
Otros mencionan variedades como Hawai, brasileña, etc. Hay quienes dicen que sólo son tipos y que no califican como variedades. En Perú, he visto que simplemente hablan de maracuyá o a veces maracuyá criollo. En otros cultivos como sandia, tomate, melón, etc  es fácil hablar de variedades o mejor dicho cultivares pero en maracuyá la cosa no esta tan clara, al menos para mi. Gracias.

----------


## JOSE GONZAGA

El maracuyá amarillo es p.edulis forma flavicarpa acá en el Perú, comercialmente no existe otra, en cuanto a la semilla de Hawai y Brasil es la misma variedad pero seleccionada, pero es muy cara para un agricultor, lo que te recomiendo visita en el norte fundos de buenos agricultores, escoge los mejores campos, de alli las mejores plantas y de alli los mejores frutos y extrae tu propia semilla (selección masal)

----------


## gatoabad

:EEK!:  hahahah bien bonito ...  
aca  en esta  web ... www.agroica.peruforo.org hay un manual de  maracuya de colombia o creo que es de granadilla ...  
y  tbm ay una web que comiensa con passiflora ..referente  a todo lo que es  pasifloras ....puedes consultar con san google

----------


## olsen augusto

buenas  quiero comprador serio para asegurar mi cosecha que empesara en diciembre del 2011 ya que tendre 4 hectareas y media de maracuya quisiera que me contacten con algun comprador que alguno de ustedes  tienen mi chacrita esta en medio mundo en el norte chico  gracias

----------


## Ngalindo

IMG_7569.jpgIMG_7568.jpg 
Hoy estuve en la chacra de un amigo en Chao y me mostró algunas frutas de maracuyá que están enfermas, pero no sabe que es. Felizmente tenía mi camara y les tomé fotos. Alguien podría indicar de que enfermedad se trata??

----------


## olsen augusto

Saludos a todos  quiero saber si alguien conose a un comprador serio para maracuya

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Saludos a todos quiero saber si alguien conose a un comprador serio para maracuya

 Estimado olsen augusto: 
Me parece que ya te había respondido, pero por si acaso te comento que yo tengo un comprador serio, pero que a su vez exige proveedores serios. 
Todavía no lo he publicado en mi blog y en el foro, pero estoy representando a una empresa líder en producción y exportación de Pulpas, Concentrados y Jugos, aquí en el Perú. Estuve conversando con ellos, y me dicen que esta semana estaban pagando S/.600 por TM puesta en fábrica (Callao). Y así, todas las semanas tengo que preguntar cuánto están pagando por maracuyá, por si a alguien le interesa. Cuando cree el blog, vas a poder conocer un poco más acerca de la empresa, pero no puedo mencionar su nombre. 
Para aclararte el tema a tí y a todos los posibles interesados, ellos piden una muestra enviada por encomienda para ver la calidad de la fruta, e incluso pagan cuando el camión está en la fábrica, ya que no pueden aceptar fruta que esté en malas condiciones. Por eso, el tema de la seriedad entre ambas partes es muy importante. 
Por lo que estoy conociendo, el precio del maracuyá está muy bajo en este momento, pero eso no depende de mí. Yo sólo ofrezco el precio que me indican se está pagando en la actualidad para el que esté interesado. Y a eso habría que agregarle un 3% ó 5%, que sería mi comisión por colocarte la fruta. 
No sé qué te parecerá la oferta, pero te garantizo que se trata de un comprador serio. Además, voy a iniciar conversaciones con Tottus para ver si puedo conseguirles mejores precios por su fruta. 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## olsen augusto

Mira la verdad es que yo quiiero asegurar mi cosecha de apartir de anero tengo 4 hectareas .
Quisiera saber  si la empresa que tu me suieres compra todos los años  y en cuanto a tu comision cuanto seria un monto fijo para poder conversar

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Mira la verdad es que yo quiiero asegurar mi cosecha de apartir de anero tengo 4 hectareas .
> Quisiera saber si la empresa que tu me suieres compra todos los años y en cuanto a tu comision cuanto seria un monto fijo para poder conversar

 Hola olsen: 
La empresa que te comento compra fruta todo el año, todos los años, así que no te preocupes en ese sentido. Más bien, yo espero que para la fecha en que coseches, el precio del maracuyá haya subido un poco para que salgas más beneficiado. En todo caso, queda tiempo para que tomes la decisión y para que busques más compradores, porque la idea es que tu cosecha sea rentable. 
Te recomiendo también crear un tema propio ofreciendo tu maracuyá, en el foro de Productos Agropecuarios. Tal vez así encuentres otros posibles compradores. Te recomiendo también subir algunas fotos de tu campo y tu fruta, ya que eso te da una idea de la calidad de tu fruta y genera mayor interés. 
Con respecto a mi comisión, tendrías que descontarle 3% ó 5% al monto del pedido. Es decir, por 1 TM a S/.600, me deberías dar una comisión de S/.18 ó S/.30, como máximo. Eso lo definimos antes de cerrar el trato, pero no te olvides que lo más importante aquí es la seriedad entre ambas partes. Yo en este caso representaría a ambas partes y no quisiera quedar mal ni contigo, ni con la empresa que represento. 
Sigue buscando compradores, y si yo sé de mejores precios te informo. El día que estés cerca de cosechar tu maracuyá, me puedes ubicar a través de este medio para negociar, en caso estés interesado en que esta empresa te compre tu fruta. 
Saludos y suerte con la campaña. 
Bruno

----------


## belgianaute

Buenos dias, quisiera hacer una pregunta sobre la apariencia de las hojas. Mis maracuyas presentan hojas que no son planas pero con un angulo pronunciado en la parte central haciendo que la hoja se ve como una hoja (de papel) plegada a la mitad y cerrada a medias (las dos partes no se tocan). Alguien me podria decir lo que esta pasando. Han tenido hojas semejantes ? Atte, Etienne

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos dias, quisiera hacer una pregunta sobre la apariencia de las hojas. Mis maracuyas presentan hojas que no son planas pero con un angulo pronunciado en la parte central haciendo que la hoja se ve como una hoja (de papel) plegada a la mitad y cerrada a medias (las dos partes no se tocan). Alguien me podria decir lo que esta pasando. Han tenido hojas semejantes ? Atte, Etienne

 Estimado belgianaute: 
Te recomiendo publicar unas fotos para mostrar lo que nos explicas. De esa manera va a ser más fácil que las personas que saben te puedan dar su opinión al respecto. 
Por otra parte, te recomiendo hacerle un seguimiento a tu cultivo de maracuyá a partir de la fecha, para que con la explicación del manejo y las fotos que se publiquen en dicho seguimiento, puedas recibir asistencia técnica y/o comentarios de manera virtual. 
Saludos y suerte con tus maracuyás.

----------

belgianaute

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Hola Sres de agroforum, hace buen tiempo publique un mensaje en el forum que las proyecciones de siembra de maracuya que era muchas la intensiones de siembra.  
mi pregunta es LA DEMANDA DE PULPA DE MARACUYA DE DECRECIDO?   
y lo otro es advertir a que NO SIEMBREN MAS MARACUYA segun el ciclo de precios de este cultivo va a mejorar dentro de 2 años  
y otro punto es que para la instalacion del cultivo de maracuya han talado tanta madera que para ls sgtes instalaciones va ser escaso adquir postes de madera .  
HAY QUE REFORESTAR LOS VALLES COSTEROS ....  
ATTE  
RUBEN ZORRILLA  
CEL 982745377

----------


## Ernesto82

Buenas noches alguién sabe de algún fundo productor de maracuya cercano a Lima donde podría hacer mis prácticas. Grcias

----------


## oscar sinacay

hola amigos, 
antes que nada felicitarlos por darnos la oportunidad y el apoyo con este foro,recien me inscribo y me doy cuenta que es muy util, vengo invirtiendo desde el año pasado en el agro y este año me estoy inclinando en la siembra de la maracuya, mi terreno es de casi 3 hectareas ubicadas en catacaos - piura, lo que no me queda claro es el tema de la produccion. 
les solicitaria por favor me absuelvan mis dudas en relacion a este tema puntual ya que es el principal dato para poder estimar un cuadro de ingresos. 
tengo un contacto en catacaos que me dice que la cosecha va ser constante, es decir que luego de los 8 meses de siembra comenzare a cosechar constantemente, llegando a tener aproximadamente 50 ton. de maracuya en los 4 meses que restarian para completar el año por hectarea, en conclusion mas de 100 toneladas en esos 4 meses de cosecha, es eso cierto? 
la otra informacion que tengo es que maximo por hectarea me da de 15 a 20 toneladas, lo que entiendo es que termino de sembrar 8 meses y en el noveno mes etoy cosechando y en un mes o 2 meses podre juntar esa cantidad de frutas, teniendo que esperar 8 meses mas para volver a cosechar. 
por favro su apoyo con el tema. muchas gracias.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Tenemos un producto Hormonal para producir flores y luego dar mayor peso a frutos de maracuya, aplicando solo 30 ml/cilindro, con buenos resultados. El BTX FLO 
Ing.Agr. Richard Delgado Astonitas.

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día : 
La principal boca para la toma de nutrientes de todo cultivo es la RAIZ y el suelo es el estomago de la planta; pues allí se disuelven todos los nutrientes para que las plantas los tomen. 
Sin embargo, las aplicaciones foliares sirven para complementar la nutrición y regular ciertos procesos metabolicos y hormonales. 
En tal sentido :  *En etapas iniciales o inicios de campaña sugiero utilizar :*
BIOFERTIL MAR --> para lograr un óptimo desarrollo y toma de nutrientes; mayor desarrollo de frutos.
BIOFERTIL ENERGÍA --> para un aporte balanceado ante deficiencias nutricionales, más raíces.
BIOFERTIL TRANSLOCADOR --> para etapa de llenado de frutos con la finalidad de mover los nutrientes donde más se necesitan.  *Sugerencias de mezclas para logro de objetivos :* 
Biobreak 150ml/cil + Biofertil Mar 500g/cil + Biofertil Energía 1 lt/cil = Mejor desarrollo y evolución del cultivo, Más raíces, más bocas = Mayor rendimiento. 
Biobreak 150ml/cil + Biofertil Mar 500g/cil + Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/cil = Más ramás, más frutos = Mayor ingreso. 
Cordial saludo,   *Biofertil SAC, insumos a precio justo !!!*

----------


## miguel r

Gracias por su información de la maracuyá,voy a sembrar en la zona de l valle de Santa Eulalia,me sirve su información además dejame decirle que por aquí,estamos reemplazando el cultivo de palta fuerte que era nuestra fruta bandera se podria decir,por chirimoya ya que la palta fuerte ya no nos resulta rentable y este valle esta contaminado por un hongo que ataca las raices de los paltos y las enferma,es poco lo que podemos hacer para controlar el hongo,suerte con sus cultivos de paltos.

----------

